# IL SE Registration



## Jake47 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am planning to take the SE in October. My state does not have an SE requirement and I am already a PE. I am looking to gain an SE registration in IL. Should I just take the test in IL, or is it simple enough to take it in my home state and apply by comity in IL? Have any others gained SE registration by comity in IL?


----------



## phecke (Mar 19, 2015)

IL is a bit different in becoming an SE. You're required to pass the SE and have proper education. You must have at least 18 hours in structural engineering courses with at least 9 of them being design courses. 

Mechanics, Statics, Def Bods, Materials, Soils, etc do NOT count toward the 18 hours. Basically you need 18 hours of design and analysis relating only to structures.

If you don't have those, I believe you can have 8 years of experience AND the SE to get comity.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 19, 2015)

By my reading statics does count: http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/068/068014800001100R.html


----------



## Jake47 (Mar 19, 2015)

Teh,

Where do you see that statics counts? Subsection a.3 states that it "shall not be included".

I took a couple of graduate level courses that would put me well over the 18 credits required, but being a new PE, I don't think I would meet the "2 years of responsible charge" yet. Maybe I will just take in my home state and then apply for registration by comity when I have the required experience.


----------



## CyclonePE (Mar 19, 2015)

You will still need to meet the education requirements to apply by commodity in Illinois.


----------



## CyclonePE (Mar 20, 2015)

Comity not commodity.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 20, 2015)

/slaps knee


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 20, 2015)

Jake47 said:


> Teh,
> 
> Where do you see that statics counts? Subsection a.3 states that it "shall not be included".
> 
> I took a couple of graduate level courses that would put me well over the 18 credits required, but being a new PE, I don't think I would meet the "2 years of responsible charge" yet. Maybe I will just take in my home state and then apply for registration by comity when I have the required experience.




Yep, I misread that. It does seem to contradict itself when it says "Structural analysis courses such as determinate and indeterminate structures and stability". To me that's statics.


----------



## phecke (Mar 23, 2015)

CyclonePE said:


> You will still need to meet the education requirements to apply by commodity in Illinois.




Yes, this is true, however a "Degree in a Science Related Curriculum" can still get you there.

See page 9, section 2 subsection (b) of this link:

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/forms/se-end.pdf

You need 8 years experience to qualify for an Illinois SE by comity if you don't have the education requirement.


----------

